# Eheim 2213 or 2215 for 45G??



## Thekid (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm starting a planted tank and am curious which would be better for a 45g tank?

all the best,
Stefan


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

No expert here but the 2213 would be fine I would think... but for the price I'd go with the 2215 if it were me in case you ever decide to get a bigger tank. You can adjust the flow down if it's too much. Have you checked out the Aqua Nova canister filters IPU has. Great filter & price.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

In a planted tank the 2213 would be too small. I've used a 2213 for a 15 gallon in the past and it was just slightly too much flow. I'm planning to use one in my 20. I'd do the 2215 unless it's only lightly planted, then I would consider the 2213.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Agree with Gary. I like to overfilter, I would even consider 2215 is too small for a 46g. I would go with the next size up myself, but 2215 should be fine.


----------



## Thekid (Aug 3, 2010)

well I'm on budget so i think ill stick with the 215 for now and if flow becomes an issue ill just add a power head.


all the best,
Stefan


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

2213 - 103 gph
2215 - 142 gph
2217 - 229 gph
(Source: Plantedtank.net canister filter comparison https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqMzs8Fk8amOdFViQWJ3TERvWW8xbTBEUkZ0ekRQblE&hl=en#gid=0)

So in a 45 gallon, the 2213 is only getting just over 2x per hour while the 2215 will do just over 3, whereas the 2217 will do 5x per hour for filtering, which is my usual objective in planted tanks. You may have to do a bit more filter maintenance, but the 2215 should suffice. And adding a powerhead is always a good idea as you can never get the proper flow throughout the tank with only one outlet as the tank grows in. I usually add powerheads as the growth fills in. My 20 gallon tank has a Fluval 204 (soon to be replaced with a 2213 I got on Boxing Day) and 2 HK240's, but it is a pleco tank and needs a bit more flow than others.


----------

